# silly rabbit



## shamoo (Dec 9, 2007)

For those of use that are looking for the basstrix, poor boys has a similar product out called the silly rabbit. anyone ever hear of it?


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Mr. Fishin NJ my computer cant bring up that site, i went to tackle warehouse and found them there.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Fishin NJ my computer cant bring up that site, i went to tackle warehouse and found them there.



Mine cant either shamoo, can you post the tackle warehouse link?


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2007)

Here it is:

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWIMPOOR-PBSR.html


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a nice bait. Wish it was hollow though.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Mr. BassAddict, My buddy has like 3 packages of them, and they are one nice looken bait. they come with a weighted hook and they have a slit in the belly for the hook. If you get on tackle warehouse go to the jackle baits they have videos on how their baits come through the water, i found this interesting.


----------

